# Back gear pin issue



## dredd (Apr 24, 2013)

I recently purchased a Clausing 5936 lathe. I am experiencing the back gear pin is sliding out when I am running in direct drive. Which leads to noise till the spindle stops. Will this damage the pin?  I don't believe the lathe was used much by the previous owner. And I have been oiling per Clausing manuel.
I have adjusted my turning by stopping frequently to reset the pin. The longer that I use the lathe the less frequent the slips are becoming, after 30 minutes  I have run it engaged for up to 3 minutes without it slipping.
Is this a "it needs to be used daily" and it will work normally or is there something that I need to check?
Chuck


----------



## Buickgsman (Apr 24, 2013)

There should be a small detent roller holding that pin in place.  It might be gone, or it might be stuck with goo.  Call Clausing and get a parts manual for your machine and confirm that there should be a detent ball /spring and go from there.  If its missing, most times a quick trip to the hardware store for a spring and ball will do it.


----------



## gmaxed (Apr 28, 2013)

My 5914 had the opposite problem the pin would stick in the in postion.I had to take it apart and clean it.If yours is like mine there's a small rollpin that holds it from coming apart. It kind of a pain to get out.


----------



## dredd (Apr 30, 2013)

I will be disassembling and cleaning it in the next few days. It has been popping out at a less frequent rate. Does the Toothed belt need to be removed?
Thanks for the reponses.
Chuck


----------



## gmaxed (May 4, 2013)

I'm not sure about the belt on that series but on my 5914 you can pull the part with the pin in it off without removeing the belt.It should have at least one set screw holding it on and It may take a little forse ot get it off the shaft.


----------

